# Where to find Wasatch Deer?



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

My teenage son and daughter both drew general buck deer tags on the Wasatch West # 1556 hunt. We are new to the area and hoping someone can give us some tips where to go. We have horses and would like to find a place we can ride in away from atv's and crowds of people to hunt. We will be riding up there to scout as much as we can, but with work schedules and kid's school (summer college classes) any tips to help out pointing us where to start would be appreciated!!! We don't need to chase trophies, just some good deer steak in a pristine wilderness type of hunt. THANKS!


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## bowmatt (Jun 7, 2012)

I drew out for archery in the same unit. It's only my second year (first was very experimental and unsuccessful  ) I would love to hear any tips as well


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Pretty close to the valleys which makes it excellent for scouting! :-D 

Look high in the heat of the bow hunt!


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Horses will help for sure, you have to get up pretty high! If you are hiking, make sure you get those hiking legs in shape and a great pair of lightweight boots. Get used to looking through your binos and spotting scope, as what I have found is the Wasatch is mostly spot and stalk, at least from my exp. Good luck!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I've always seen plenty of deer south of Soldier Creek...comparatively speaking of course. There are water holes to find in that area and plenty of canyons to spot and stalk. Lots of roads on the tops of the ridges which would make spot and stalk hunting very simple for you.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> I've always seen plenty of deer south of Soldier Creek...comparatively speaking of course. There are water holes to find in that area and plenty of canyons to spot and stalk. Lots of roads on the tops of the ridges which would make spot and stalk hunting very simple for you.


Soldier Creek is part of the Wasatch Current creek unit....unless we are talking a different soldier creek!

Wasatch west is the front, AF Canyon, and west of the berry if i'm not mistaken


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

nickpan said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I've always seen plenty of deer south of Soldier Creek...comparatively speaking of course. There are water holes to find in that area and plenty of canyons to spot and stalk. Lots of roads on the tops of the ridges which would make spot and stalk hunting very simple for you.
> ...


You are correct. Here is a pic and some info on the unit boundary. http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/det ... ary_id=620


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I apologize...I only read Wasatch...Wasatch West is a better tag than the Currant Creek tag for sure.


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

some months have gone by since i posted this question and in the meantime I've done my scouting... so for those who read this: THERE ARE DEER EVERYWHERE! Trophies, well they are few, but I've found deer from one end to the other of the area and so it really doesn't matter where someone goes as the whole area has tons of deer! AD


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

foxtrotterhorseman said:


> some months have gone by since i posted this question and in the meantime I've done my scouting... so for those who read this: THERE ARE DEER EVERYWHERE! Trophies, well they are few, but I've found deer from one end to the other of the area and so it really doesn't matter where someone goes as the whole area has tons of deer! AD


It's nice to hear that your scouting is paying off, good luck with your hunt, get a big one! Don't forget to post pics if you can! :mrgreen:


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, right before the hunt I saw a great buck over 30" easy running with two other good bucks. I took my kids hunting there and my 17 yr old twins both got bucks but I passed on a few small ones hoping for the BIG GUY to show himself again, but no such luck... so i didnt' get one this season. (But me and 3 kids all got our cow elk, so the freezer is full!) Anyway, my boy got this nice 4x5 pt buck measuring 20" wide and 24" tall...which was the smallest of the 3 big bucks I saw before the hunt. My daughter got this cute little spike... and wow is he tender eatin' !!!![attachment=2:21lyjbbp]1012ElkCowPacking2.jpg[/attachment:21lyjbbp]


----------

